# 4H test questions



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok so I have been put in charge of making a test for our goat 4H program for the kids to do during the fair. I need help coming up with more questions, I need about 20+ of them so far have about 10. Its for novice to seniors. Some of the questions are fun trick questions, multiple choice, true or false, etc. Most of the kids do dairy goats. Do you guys have any ideas? Im going to do a trial run of the test at our next 4H meeting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are the 10 you already have?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

A female goat is called a _______
2. A male goat is called a _________
3. How many top front teeth does a goat have?
4. What is another name for enterotoxemia?
5. Name an external parasite
6. Name all 9 registered dairy breeds.
7. Whats urinary calculi?
8. How many stomachs does a goat have?

True/False
9. Buttercups are poisonous 
10. The oldest dairy breed came from Switzerland
11. The Abomasum is the largest stomach compartment in an adult goat
12. Remove the water bucket from the kidding pen before kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the gestation of a goat?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

oh good one ill add it


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Why is chicken food so bad for goats?

What are the symptoms of bloat/poisoning/goat polio/coccidiosis?

Maybe a picture of a goat with fill in the blanks for anatomy would be fun.

What months are the dairy goat breeding season?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Why is colostrum important?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trick question
How much grain should your buck get during lactation :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trick question
How much grain should your buck get during lactation :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a trick question they did with pigs at our fair the other day......how many wethers are born every year? (It made me think so the answer is none they are born bucks) that was a total smack to the head for me


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

anyother ideas, ^ those are awesome


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What does DHIR stand for and what does it measure?
What does LA stand for and what does it measure?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What is the mineral goats are most likely to become deficient in?
What does the FAMACHA test tell you about the health of a goat?
What is "browse?"
How about one about UC prevention/diagnosis/treatment? That's a big deal.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh... What is difference between "grain" and "feed".


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

What is CAE?, What is CL?, Name a meat breed (especially if most do dairy goats), How often should you trim hooves?, Name one thing (or 3, 5, whatever) that is poisonous to goats, 

Anatomy is always good too. The wether question is my fav! Haha!


----------

